# TV standby prende y se apaga inmediatamente



## nicolas89 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hola a todos.  Tengo una duda, Haber si pueden echarme una manita. 

Tengo un tv de 20 pulgadas , noencendía correctamente,  al conectarla a 220 v encendía el Standby y se apagaba  como disminuyendo el voltaje del led , fui a revisar la fuente ,  compre un str s5707 directamente ,  y seguía igual,  revise diodos de puente de rectificador, miden bien,  el filtro de 220uf / 400w mide 289 volts,resistencias están bien.

Medi el +B y me da 25 volts.

También se me ocurrió medir el led del standby al conectarla a 220 v. Al conectarla me dio 4 volts y cayó a 0,10v y baja a 0,00v y sube a 0,10v .

Sospecho también del jungla, que si no me equivoco es el tb1229dn. ¿ Podría ser no ?

El jungla debe tener voltaje de alimentación no es así?  
Es de 9v la alimentación?  

¿Debería medir el STR los voltajes en sus pines? 

Gracias  

Se lo básico ,  pero leyendo se va aprendiendo, también con prácticas se va aprendiendo.


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 22, 2015)

nicolas89 dijo:


> Tengo un tv de 20 pulgadas , no encendía correctamente,  al conectarla a 220 v encendía el Standby y se apagaba  como disminuyendo el voltaje del led



Para tener una ide mas clara de lo que ocurre en este TV comenta de que marca es... y que modelo de chasis se muestra en su parte posterior?

Abajo te dejo un Ejemplo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 22, 2015)

Hola, vamos por partes! 
Para empezar no te arrebates cambiando piezas "por si las dudas".
Lo primero que debes hacer es quitar el transistor de salida horizontal o levantar algún puente que llegue al +B de flyback. De ésta manera el tv no encenderá obviamente, la idea es chequear el comportamiento de la fuente.
Ahora procede a encender el equipo y ve que ocurre.
La falla puede darse a varios factores, por ejem.: El condensador de filtrado de +B estropeado, la resistencia "current sense" que se encuentra en la etapa primaria, puede estar desvalorizada, es de bajo valor y se conecta en serie en la etapa de conmutación(ésta última, no siempre está presente, depende del modelo de fuente).


----------



## pandacba (Jul 22, 2015)

hace flata ver el circuito, ya que con ese integrado hay muchas varianes, una en que en std-by, el +B es muy inferior a cuando esta funñcionando, y muchos creen que esta mal y no es asi, hay que ver a cuanto llega en el momento que enciende, hay que ver el capacitor de +B que este en buen estado, hay que ver el capacitor que va a la base del transistor conmudor interno del STR, hay que ver el opto acoplador, hay que ver si utilza una referencia de tensión del tipo SE110(o la tensión con la que trabaje) o si lleva un TL431
Es necesario contar con el circuito de dicho Tv, busca el modelo y ve si puedes subir el esquema


----------



## nicolas89 (Jul 23, 2015)

HUKE02 dijo:


> Para tener una ide mas clara de lo que ocurre en este TV comenta de que marca es... y que modelo de chasis se muestra en su parte posterior?
> 
> Abajo te dejo un Ejemplo



Hola. aqui le saque una foto a la parte de atrás .
[URL=http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/img-20150720-wa0013-1386049.html]
	
[/URL]

MARCA : NOBLEX
CHASIS ( CREO QUE ES ) : 20TCP613g 




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, vamos por partes!
> Para empezar no te arrebates cambiando piezas "por si las dudas".
> Lo primero que debes hacer es quitar el transistor de salida horizontal o levantar algún puente que llegue al +B de flyback. De ésta manera el tv no encenderá obviamente, la idea es chequear el comportamiento de la fuente.
> Ahora procede a encender el equipo y ve que ocurre.
> La falla puede darse a varios factores, por ejem.: El condensador de filtrado de +B estropeado, la resistencia "current sense" que se encuentra en la etapa primaria, puede estar desvalorizada, es de bajo valor y se conecta en serie en la etapa de conmutación(ésta última, no siempre está presente, depende del modelo de fuente).




Hola Roberto .

Es lo que hice primero verifique transistor horizontal y flyback del +b .

Sin el horizontal tenia el mismo voltaje en el +b 30v .
desolde el +B del flyblack y revise que este bien desoldado . ok . el voltaje me subio a 37v 
sin el LED de standby .



pandacba dijo:


> hace flata ver el circuito, ya que con ese integrado hay muchas varianes, una en que en std-by, el +B es muy inferior a cuando esta funñcionando, y muchos creen que esta mal y no es asi, hay que ver a cuanto llega en el momento que enciende, hay que ver el capacitor de +B que este en buen estado, hay que ver el capacitor que va a la base del transistor conmudor interno del STR, hay que ver el opto acoplador, hay que ver si utilza una referencia de tensión del tipo SE110(o la tensión con la que trabaje) o si lleva un TL431
> Es necesario contar con el circuito de dicho Tv, busca el modelo y ve si puedes subir el esquema




Hola pandacba . 

ayer baje un diagrama del tv. pero no me ayudo . 

en fin sin dar mas vueltas , compre un STR s5707 nuevo + 2 resistencias de 12K Homs que iban en serie hacia el pin 9 del STR . las resistencias que iban en serie una marcaba 10,7 K Homs y otra 11,7 . También decidí comprar un capacitor que iba en el pin 9 del STR de 10uF x 16v por uno nuevo que tenia de 22uF a 16V. 

Leyendo sobre el STR , cada pin debería tener un voltaje determinado que serian estos .

Pin 1 tensión del puente , bueno acá yo tenia 289 Volts .
Pin 2 (-) 0,17V , este estaba correcto , me marcaba 0,19 
Pin 3 0,2V , acá tenia 0 v
Pin 4 0,4V , acá 0v
Pin 5 1,1V, acá 1.0v
Pin 6 masa  
Pin 7 0,25V , acá 0,24v
Pin 8, 1,8V , acá 0v
Pin 9 mínimo 8,5V , acá es el mas importante , según lo que lei , necesita tener 8,5V como mínimo para que la fuente arrancara . Yo tenia de 3v a 7v aleatoriamente , osea subia a 7v y bajaba a 3v y subía .. así sucesivamente . sospeche del STR . y de las resistencias que estaban bajas . 

Compre un STR nuevo y las dos resistencias de 12K que iban en serie . y todo ok .
funciono perfecto .

ya que estaba cambie capacitores del +b y lo de horizontal/vertical .

al prender la tv se me ocurrio tocar los micro/jungla . uno de ellos estaba caliente. revise y me topé con un regulador de voltaje de 9v " regulador KA7809 " . lo probé afuera le metí 12v y sale 10v aproximadamente , por suerte tenia otro igual . lo probe y me marcaba 7volts . 3v menos del anterior . lo remplace y todo ok . 

lo que si a la placa la probé en otra pantalla .
 la imagen se ve mal , como borrosa la imagen .

es por que el tubo del tv que utilice no es el adecuado ? es de 20 pulgadas también.

Igual dentro de poco voy a buscar la tv de dicha placa . y me saco la duda si anda bien la placa o tiene otra falla más .

Muchas gracias a todos .

SALUDOS !


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2015)

Antes que nada no exiten resistencia "bajas" las R por su propia naturleza no disminuyen su valor, lo aumentan.
Si cambias una placa a otro TRC y es lógico que se  vea borrosa, ya que los ajustes de screen y foco estan echos para el tubo con el que vino y si se cambia se debe corregir.
De echo en modelos anteriores de Noblex hubieras tenido otro defecto muy notorio, la pantalla no te cubre la altura, pero eso pasaba al ponerlo en otro tubo, ya que los yugos no eran iguales....


----------

